#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  版面、管理員及各權限調整說明（2016/6/18）

## 狼王白牙

狼之樂園歷經社交網站崛起、用戶使用習慣改變的時代，有許多版面已經許久未調整，以符合時代潮流及需求，如此下去將逐漸失去存在意義，而淪為普通的聊天論壇。故做出版面調整如下：

*【版面調整為同好取向】*

【月之花海】*動物討論區*重新命名為【月之花海】*獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區*
用以強調同好圈應有的關鍵字，希望狼之樂園社區今後走向更專門的網站。
*
【可被大型社交網站取代的版面關閉】*

並非這些版面有甚麼不宜的東西，這些資訊已經可以在各大社群網站以「按下讚｣及「按下分享｣等方式大量傳播，而且傳播的速度在短時間內以數百用戶計，且行動裝置的流行，使得大家隨時隨處可以玩到小遊戲，或閱讀到好友分享的小短文。若是這些版面裡有價值高的好文章，待仔細檢查後將同好相關帖子移出至適當版面。

*【被關閉的版面有哪些？】*

占心房、趣味文字、爆笑貼圖、休閒小遊戲、電腦資訊3C館、影像轉貼分享、時事分享、檔案黑市、美味獵食區、心靈探索、心靈好文共賞、快樂生活廣場及所有子版面等。這些版面在以往是被需要的版面，但是現代往往是可以輕鬆取得的資訊。


*【管理員權限調整說明】*

在 2015 年 5月至6月約莫一個月又一星期的時間，調查現任版面管理員的留任意願，以及新任管理員的上任意願。在調整期間，雖然管理員的意願是重要的考量，但是管理員在歷任8個月內的表現也會列入考量，因此並非申請了留任或是申請上任就必定會通過。

相關公告：

* 【公告】致全體版面管理員*  、 * 版面管理員報名截止日延期及服務器移機相關公告* 

【會員封禁】

這是一個不是大家樂意見到的情形，也是一個傷感的作法。通常我們假定會員必定是註冊用來分享資訊、用來結交朋友、用來尋找自己在網路上的棲身之所。但是自由以不侵犯他獸的自由為前提，民主以理性及安定社會為前提，論壇是一個小型社會，如果不安定，會員屢屢提出希望大家冷靜，這裡是用來討論興趣的事物或是愉悅的事物的地方，這時候管理員會不得不動用會員管理通則中最不想要動用的條款。節錄的條款全文如下，且已經行之有年：





> *〈五〉、帳號管理*
> 
> •	*帳號申請原則*
> 
> 同一位使用者原則上僅可以擁有一個帳號。
> •	無正當理由之下，註冊、使用多帳號於狼之樂園活動，將導致虛假的帳號被停權的後果，但有角色扮演需求，或是正當可以據理告知的理由，不在此限（但在此提醒一下，據理告知的情況除非是非常不得以，如上網裝置遺失時，這種理由才會被接受）
> 
> •	*聲明*
> 
> ...


（這聽起來好像很可怕，實際上大家都經歷過某些網路服務遭受停用的情況，有時候是需要付費的網路公司的成本考量，有時候是政策性的考量，因此請不要把獨裁與白色恐怖這兩種名詞無限上綱）

本次被停權的帳號計有：

SkyDragon天龍、日牙‧虎森、白拓、幻星嵐,、 阿翔

封禁期間為一個月至兩個月不等，非永久停權，並非不知道他們沒有朋友或支持者，或沒有貢獻。只是認為一時糊塗或是某些程度上受到鼓動。

以上諸位有些會員特別喜歡截圖分享，但不想做同樣的事情來指正這些會員犯下如下的部分條款：




> 侵犯會員之隱私，未經同意公佈會員真實身份、照片或生活細節等資料。(包含私密訊息及生活資訊)內文包含謾罵、挑釁、攻擊性、不雅文字、蓄意挑起紛爭的文章。發表內容損害「狼之樂園」聲譽及形象之言論。獸迷身分比照真實人格，具有不可侮辱、毀謗、公佈隱私、歧視、 挑釁、威脅、恐嚇等性質。註冊、使用多帳號於狼之樂園活動，將導致虛假的帳號被停權的後果於公開場合發表具體引發爭議的政治性內容。此處採用管理員據理告知的模式，管理員說明，反覆的發表反對特定政府或政治團體的言論。

----------


## 弦月

那個，狼王白牙，不好意思，
我覺得輕鬆廣場是需要留下的
您應該不會想讓這裡變成一個眾獸只會埋頭寫文而沒有生活情趣的地方吧？
那應該是會非常專業沒錯，可是那樣就不好玩啦

還有，雖然我也認同某些版面需要被關閉，可是也留點時間讓我們備份一下文章嘛！為什麼我今天早上去看就看不到了QAQ

以上

----------


## 幻影魔狼

如果是因為輕鬆取得的資訊
首先我想知道，
「輕鬆取得」的定義管理員是怎樣定義出來的？
畢竟有不少獸很多時候也會透過狼樂這些版面來獲得相關資訊。(包括我
因為管理員的所謂輕鬆取得而閉關相關版面，
其實有想過會令有需要的獸「少了一個獲得資訊的途徑」？

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

輕鬆廣場被關閉

但蒼我認為還是需要一個類似的版面，讓眾多會員有時也可以輕鬆聊

而並非一昧地創作

希望老大能同意這點。

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝大家積極正面的建議。只要是理性的溝通及正面的提案，沒有不聽的理由

輕鬆廣場這個版面過去提供了很多論壇遊戲、會員的正面思考或玩耍，

不慎把它列入了，現在已經恢復。

----------


## 伊默兒/野魂

那麼請問那些主題文章怎麼辦呢
我找不到
比如說我的wolf online 推薦文和 555的麥塊

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 那麼請問那些主題文章怎麼辦呢
> 我找不到
> 比如說我的wolf online 推薦文和 555的麥塊


http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57127  Wolf Online-最新模擬狼群生存遊戲 

http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/54762 Second-Life 遊戲記錄

http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/57026 【模擬動物生存育幼】 Shelter 避難所

諸如此類的重要龍、獸、奇幻生物相關主題已經移動往  毛毛作品賞析 版面

----------


## 紅峽青燦

大推檔案黑市和小遊戲留下!!!!!
裡面有很多好玩好用的東西啊!!!!
尤其是黑市上很多程式現在股溝也找不到了~~
怎麼能說是可取代的存在呢?
即使不需要版面，也保存一個小連結方便資源分享如何?

----------


## 狼王白牙

關閉了點「讚」的功能  2016/6/18

原本想要身體力行「以回應取代按讚」，無奈無法普及此項風氣。

說點不中聽的，理論上即使不好回應，「讚」理論上會隨著內容的資訊、豐富度、作品所花費的工夫成正比。經過觀察並非如此。至於讚是用在甚麼地方呢? 並不希望在這裡寫出缺點。

但仍然歡迎大家以「鼓勵」、「文明理性的討論」取代單純的讚。

----------

